# ford excursion Diesel who has used this for plowing



## DAZ982500 (Apr 2, 2005)

Anyone plow with this type of suv it is a diesel by the way.no plow on it what type of plow would be suitable for this truck.I have a western midweight plow, on 02 chevy that could be swaped out.Any other thoughts on this as a purchase. I am looking at it as a family/work/pull trailer side of things.DAVE


----------



## miltonplower (Jan 7, 2009)

you should be fine because i believe the excursions have 250 front ends and the mid weight will look good on it (i say yes)


----------



## Nascar24 (Feb 11, 2006)

Hi

I had a 01 Ford Excursion with the 7.3L PSD, made for a good plow truck. I had a 7.5' RD Fisher MM1


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

Blizzard Plows...!!!


----------



## fordpsd (Aug 23, 2008)

The guy i sub for has a diesel excursion. He has a boss v plow on it and it seems to handle it fine.


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape (Sep 19, 2003)

I was thinking about this just the other day, wouldnt it be a long set up and have major blind spot's?

I like the idea of it because it could be a family rig when not plowing


----------



## BigDave12768 (Nov 17, 2006)

No more blind spots than a 6 wheel dump or truck with a cap on it. I thought about that set up. but the damm things were so expensive with the 7.3 and had to many miles on most of them. I was going to make it a daily driver. This was back in 05 when I was looking for a new truck. All the nice ones were just to far out of range and I dont think any had a plow prep package. So warranty was going to be an issue


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 30, 2009)

actually the excursion is an awesome set up. it tracks very well in the snow and pushes like crazy. as said before the front end is like a superduty model. I don't think you would disappointed.


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

One of my subs runs a V-10 Excursion with a 7.5' Hiniker. I watched this thing push during a 12" snow & it was a tank, no probs pushing. He doesn't care for the blind spots but overall he really likes it.


----------



## towpro570 (Jul 23, 2009)

i think a western would look goodxysport


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

doesnt it need a plow prep package?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 30, 2009)

i dont think they make a snow plow prep package for an excursion. 
no it doesnt need one


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

i know they didnt make one...my moms says right in the owners manual do not plow lol. doesnt it need a different fan or tranny cooler?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 30, 2009)

the couple of guys around didnt do anything special. they just put it on and went. tranny cooler would definitely help if its 4r100 tranny.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

abbe;802990 said:


> doesnt it need a plow prep package?


Why would it?


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

I was told by a couple of installers that the excursion wasnt rated for a plow, it would exceed the axle rating....LOL


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

I dont know, the owners manual states in bold letters, not equipped or designed for a plow lol. Plus i thought you needed a tranny cooler? i guess if its equipped to tow then it would do the same as a plow. What ablout the front end gvw, my f250 came with the lighter front end, but it was made with a plow prep package? kinda odd


----------



## rb8484 (Aug 8, 2009)

I have a 2001 ford excursion with the 6.8 and 4:30 gears with a 8' ultra mount western pro plow and this will be my 3rd winter with it on and it plows exellant! I have no complaints. of course it has more blind spots than a truck, but if it is your daily driver, you are use to it.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

all of the 7.3 ones NEED to have a 6.0 tranny cooler put on them if you want to keep that tranny happy plowing IMO

otherwise, plow away.


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

Dissociative;805408 said:


> all of the 7.3 ones NEED to have a 6.0 tranny cooler put on them if you want to keep that tranny happy plowing IMO
> 
> otherwise, plow away.


See i knew it lol:bluebounc


----------



## Realdealoo8 (Dec 8, 2006)

I have a 2004 Excursion with a 6.0L that has a 8'2" boss poly v. It plows great I dont find any major blind spots and I also have back up sensors that really help. Before I put the plow on I did have a local leaf spring shop add a leaf fo the front packs. I have a heavy plow and a heavy engine, I wanted to be sure I carried it well and I have been very happy with my choices so far.


----------



## fordpsd (Aug 23, 2008)

abbe;805638 said:


> See i knew it lol:bluebounc


Ok Mr. know it all


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

I wish they still made it. I would love to have one for family/plowing one day.


----------



## Nolimit124 (Jan 10, 2009)

I have a 2003 excursion v10 with an 8 foot fisher plow on it. It works perfectly fine the only reason why the dealer dosent recommend plowing with it because of the weight issue. However, you are not plowing with 8 people in the truck anyways so thats why it says its not rated for plowing. However it has the same frame as an f250 and f350 so its fine!


----------



## sempatrue (Sep 23, 2009)

I have 2000 excursion V10 with 82k miles. I studied this site for months before taking advice and installing a *8'6" Fisher stainless steel Extreme V plow, I got nervous about the weight so I had f250 leaf springs installed in the front end. Cost me $350. Front end sits 1.75" higher than it used too and I should replace the rear ones too for looks I guess. The leaf spring part numbers are located here on the site somewhere. Only difference between a f250 and excursion is springs. The excursion spring are not made to handle the weight of a plow rather the comfort of a smooth ride. I don't even notice a difference in my new springs. 

now for the good part The thing plows like a tank. People cannot believe the amount of heavy wet snow I can move and stack. I do not like the blind spots but I have a back up camera from sams club $100 and plenty of lights. Hope this helps

Springs installed $350
Lights $300
Camera $ 100
Plow $6200
Look on peoples faces priceless


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

fordpsd;809904 said:


> Ok Mr. know it all


Thats right


----------



## Jt13speed (Nov 9, 2003)

how bout some more pictures??


----------



## jamartz (Jul 12, 2008)

Difference is the front GAWR Excursion is 4300lb with a v10 I know, 250 Superduty's have a minimum 4800lb, 5200lb or plow prep is 6000lb front GAWR from the factory. I am currently putting the plow prep springs on my Excursion to help with the plow, My Boss Dealer still won't install it however because Boss says a minimum of 5200lb front GAWR for an 8.2 ploy V-XT.


----------



## timberseal (Jul 24, 2008)

You wont have any issues..... ours holds a 8' pro-plow with no problem whatsoever. I hate to say it but it seems to hold the front end better than my F350 almost! :salute:


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

Nice Pic.............


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

cretebaby;803069 said:


> Why would it?


Extra cooling capacity and extra battery often comes in handy.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

My 7.3 used to work great with stock cooling. It wasnt until i installed a shift kit that it needed a little more cooling but a stock 7.3 works fine the way it is. my trans temp would never see temps over 160 unless it was deep wet snow. then id hit about 180-190.

And all 7.3s have dual batteries. doesnt matter if its in an excursion.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i have a '04 v10 as a daily driver, it would me a great plow rig. but i have a f250 for plowing so no need.

trucks look great!


----------



## MikeRizz (Nov 25, 2003)

If I am not mistaken, all Excursions with the tow package already have a trans cooler installed ( I know my 03 EB does ). I am strongly considering putting a plow on mine this winter.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

i debated putting a mount/wireing on mine just incase..but said screw it and will just keep the plow on the plow truck and keep my daily driver nice and not worked at all seeing as how it will never tow either haha


----------



## Excursion (Feb 12, 2010)

I have a 2002 Excursion with the 6.8L V10 gas engine. It came with a tow package. Anything with a tow package has a tranny cooler. These trucks also come with a tranny temp gauge in the dash stock. Just keep your eye on it until you are comfortable. I tow my 19ft. bowrider boat and forget its attached. This truck is a monster and I love it. As for plows, Fisher only allows a 7'6" SD or HD model to be put on, dealers in MA won't install anything else. Boss calls for 7'6", 8', or 8'6". Just remember she is a big truck and get yourself a backup camera. I love my camera and couldn't live without it.
Happy plowing.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

We rented one for a road trip a few years ago. Talk about roomy!! IMO plowing with them would be no they'd be no different than a crew cab longbox with a salter or a cap on the back. I too wouldnt mind finding one slightly used, but seems theres alot more gassers on the market than diesels.


----------



## Pristine PM ltd (Oct 15, 2005)

Are there any Rumours of one coming out in the next few years? I think I will take one if it does, I love the concept.


----------



## split2ndnova (Dec 3, 2009)

I have a 2003 with a 8.5 v-dogg and the plow weighs 1000 lbs. No joke. My Excursion plows better then any vehicle I have plowed with over 13 years and it is so heavy, you rarely need your 4wd. I use 4wd 40% of the time. The truck is built like a frieght train.

I will admit I was a Chevy guy for years and even have a Chevy drag race car. Never will I turn back cuz my 2 Fords are just too dam tuff. At 65k miles GMs seem to fall apart and the front end is always an issue unlike the Ford Excursion. 2003 is when they changed to leafs in front. I like them better then the coils but my opinion only. You wont want to get rid of an Excursion if you buy one.


BTW, I suggest you leave the trans alone and simply keep an eye on the temp. No way should you need more then what you have unless you repetedly beat the snittens out of the truck.


----------



## R3Dside (Oct 9, 2011)

I am looking to go this route. Its a short wheel base PSD w/ many other uses. If I'm too cheap for a decent mileage 7.3 F350 this spring, I'll go w/ an excursion. they average about $5000 cheap from what i've when closely comparable. It looks sick, a big SUV and a massive plow. Also you can use 2wd more than 4x4, due to the extra body weight, and save your MPGs.


----------

